# Rancilio New Commercial Machine Clearance



## david from watermark (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi Guys

We have some Rancilio commercial models that are new in boxes that we are selling off at cost

Rancilio Epoca 2 group - £1438 plus vat

Rancilio Classe 6 2 group - £1686 plus vat

All models have automatic dosage control. If anyone is interested let me know - [email protected]

Regards

David


----------



## peppercorn (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi David

Just to say thanks for my new Rancilio machine - it's absolutely fantastic and looks amazing in our new cafe and cake shop. Thanks also for all the advice!

I would have no hesitation in recommending you to others (in fact I already have!).

Thanks again, Cathy


----------

